# "Referrals" Counter



## SuperAction80 (Oct 8, 2007)

While going through a User's Profile, I noticed that there is a Referrals Counter. Now I've looked at every link on the forum and I ran a search, but I still can not figure out how this feature works. Does anyone know? I have a "1" and I'd love to know how and why.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

When a new applicant joins the forum, they are queried to name who (if anyone) referred them to this site. 

The counter displays the number of such credited referrals that each member might have on record.


----------

